# This was stolen from me.



## RanD (Apr 22, 2012)

C&C welcome.




Carlo by RanD Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## Patrice (Apr 22, 2012)

Are you saying the photo was stolen, or the couch, or the board or..... The thread title and thread are ambiguous.

Are you asking for c&c on the photo itself?

Exposure seem ok. He's got a cell tower attached to his arm! A bit of a snap shot don't you think? A bit of cropping to make the flying kid more the focus of the image might be in order.

Keep trying.


----------



## RanD (Apr 22, 2012)

It was already cropped once, because I shot with an 8mm fisheye, but here I get it another shot with the crop and I called Hoover and told them to cut down that cell phone tower, so it is gone now also. Any way I can make it feel like less of a snap shot? Or why you felt it was a snap shot?





Carlo 2 by RanD Whitfield, on Flickr


----------



## SCraig (Apr 22, 2012)

RanD said:


> It was already cropped once, because *I shot with an 8mm fisheye*, but here I get it another shot with the crop and I called Hoover and told them to cut down that cell phone tower, so it is gone now also. Any way I can make it feel like less of a snap shot? Or why you felt it was a snap shot?


The EXIF data says it was a 50mm lens and that sure doesn't look a shot from any fisheye lens I've ever seen.

It's cropped too much now.  He's cramped up in the frame.  Leave some space in front of him but get rid of most of it behind him.


----------



## proberok (Apr 22, 2012)

That's no fish eye.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ims-guide-getting-comments-your-pictures.html


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

50mm. On a 16"x20" view camera.


----------



## RanD (Apr 22, 2012)

Carlo OG by RanD Whitfield, on Flickr

Look like a fisheye now?

Coming with a new crop I guess.


----------



## RanD (Apr 22, 2012)

For the crop would it be bad too cut off part of the chair or is that just a bad thing to do?


----------



## fenderjaguar (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like a 50mm to me.


----------



## bhop (Apr 22, 2012)

No, doesn't look like a fisheye, but personally, I like the full frame (last photo).  I feel like the surrounding environment puts the viewer in the scene.  Plus you can see the little ramp that he's ollieing off of, which is kinda cool too.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

RanD said:


> .........Look like a fisheye now?.........



Uh, not really.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 22, 2012)

RanD said:


> Look like a fisheye now?


If it was a fisheye, why does the exif say 50mm?  Did you manually change the exif?  (Not sure why you would do that though...)


----------



## fenderjaguar (Apr 22, 2012)

I also think you shouldn't crop it.


----------



## Jeff92 (Apr 22, 2012)

What is odd that another picture in his stream looks like a fisheye but the exif reads 50mm as well...

Edit: Maybe fisheye as in fisheye filter


----------



## RanD (Apr 22, 2012)

No I didn't change it. My fisheye doesn't have electronic stuff so it just reads 50mm for them all. Lol I guess it is just this photo that doesn't give the fisheye look. 

So no crop looks best? Ok cool thanks. Now time to cut down that cell tower again. Any ideas on how to make it not feel snapshot ish?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 22, 2012)

What camera do you use?  (don't feel like looking at the exif again...)  Usually, it says 0 when the lens doesn't have contacts to communicate with the camera.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 22, 2012)

RanD said:


> Any ideas on how to make it not feel snapshot ish?


It could use a little fill light.


----------



## RanD (Apr 22, 2012)

I use the Canon T3i.


----------



## TacotheTurtle (Apr 22, 2012)

It doesn't look like a fisheye because it's cropped. If you go to his photostream the original is there and kinda looks like a fisheye


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Apr 22, 2012)

flashes are really needed for most skateboarding pictures. And why didn't you get closer if you were shooting with a fish?


----------



## RanD (Apr 22, 2012)

I didn't want to get hit


----------



## TacotheTurtle (Apr 22, 2012)

RanD said:


> I didn't want to get hit



Thats the risk you're taking with skateboard photography. I like to get in real close


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Apr 22, 2012)

danger zone = better pictures
and watch both of these
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ6CHEmyoIM
[video=youtube;av-v8lSYN7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av-v8lSYN7Q&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## JSER (Apr 23, 2012)

What do you mean stolen not explained yet


----------



## Dao (Apr 23, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> What camera do you use?  (don't feel like looking at the exif again...)  Usually, it says 0 when the lens doesn't have contacts to communicate with the camera.



I think OP was not using a real fisheye lens.  It could be a screw on type add on lens/filter/diopter type that attaches to the front of the lens.


----------

